# How to screen adopters



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

It seems that some people who want birds for cruel purposes join this forum in order to get free and low priced birds. You have to be careful and wary not everyone has good intentions at heart and might pretend to be a pigeon lover cause they are so desperate to get what they want.

So here are some questions you should ask and some other info-

1)Can you provide details of your loft,birds etc ?
When the pics are provided check that you can't find the same pics which is common on google or pigeon hunting sites. Person might be trying to fool you.
If the person is giving vague details means that is a huge red flag. He/she might be hiding something.

2) What will you do if the bird gets sick ? 
If person won't give the bird medical attention and plans to throw it out/replace/kill it means this person probably won't care about the bird.

3)Why do you want a pigeon (pet,sports) ? They should be giving you a nice/long answer on why they want it. If its a vague answer that is red flag they just want it quickly.

4) Are you willing to send me regular updates of the bird (pics,details) ? 
If person refuses to even send a pic or give updates he probably wants it for bad reasons.

5) Check the members previous posts and behave! See how the member interacts with others and how they feel about birds. Acting rudely with others and them talking about pigeons as if they are trash is a huge red flag. Someone who responds politely and respects pigeons is the person you are looking for. 

6) Trust your gut- If you have a bad feeling about a person then you should follow your gut. Some people just have a bad aura.

7) Thoroughly review the person- note down his/her answers and see if it adds up and there are no red flags/ or things that don't make sense. Take your time and see if the person is suitable for your bird.

8) Person shouldn't doge your questions ! If he/she doesn't answer your questions and just wants a pigeon quickly its another red flag.


Good luck to owners and birds  . Stay safe everybody !


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good post Dotty. Thanks for taking the time to give people things to think about when adopting out a bird.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree with Jay3. Thank you Dotty for the post. Good points about checking out potential adopters.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Dotty is something wrong? Why did you post this all of a sudden?


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

There was person here who posted a pic of a pigeon and was so desperate to know its breed. I knew he wasn't trying to help..

Cant really trust anyone...


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Rosequartz said:


> Dotty is something wrong? Why did you post this all of a sudden?


 I posted this due to the incident with happypidge . He was trying to find a bird for maliclious purposes. Thank god no one gave him one. He was looking for a hand raised baby.

My birds are fine no need to worry !

Not everyone is bad and wants birds for malicious reasons. Just read this tips in case you encounter such a person. Most members here are very kind and helpful. There just bad eggs here and then once in a while.

I wish your birds all the best and stay safe !


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Dotty said:


> I posted this due to the incident with happypidge . He was trying to find a bird for maliclious purposes. Thank god no one gave him one. He was looking for a hand raised baby.
> 
> My birds are fine no need to worry !
> 
> ...


He asked me for my pigeon but I said no!


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Rosequartz said:


> He asked me for my pigeon but I said no!


Good you didn't. Best to stay away from people like that and ignore them.


----------

